# A little help on what I have and need



## rrjohnso2000 (Feb 24, 2017)

I picked up what I assume is a welder. It has no markings, I popped it open I see a variac, two large caps, and a transformer. There is a valve on the back for gas. Limited research tells me its a pulse arc welder

I assume this is a dc rig that needs a tungsten electrode.

Please set me straight and advise me where and what you would suggest I need. From what I have googled up it seems like I could use a stationary electrode but I have yet to find a supplier.  I'm also curious as to using nitrogen instead of argon.

Could something like this be what I need?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N7ESTNQ?psc=1
if so any recommendations wire gauge needed

I have near zero welding experience. I do miniatures and could see this being useful. I see intro jewlers rigs going for $150. Can I get something useful going for less with what I have?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 24, 2017)

is there any kind of tag or name anywhere?


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Feb 24, 2017)

No markings. I wonder if it's only an arc welder.


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 26, 2017)

Must be more than an arc welder if its got a gas valve on it.
Whats in the wooden box?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 26, 2017)

looks like a dial bore.


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes it does. Just not commonly used in conjunction with a welder


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Feb 26, 2017)

Sorry to mislead, just a federal indicator nothing to do with the unit.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 26, 2017)

A pic of the guts would help.


----------



## brino (Feb 26, 2017)

....also useful would be a picture of the "faceplate" ....there are labels there, just cannot read them in your first picture.

-brino


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Feb 27, 2017)

Front panel labels not so useful but are as follows:
welder head
power adjust
on "light"
power

I hope these gut pics are what is needed to ID


----------



## tertiaryjim (Feb 28, 2017)

With that bank of capacitors it looks sumwhat like a TIG welder but not compleatly.
Might just be a power supply.


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 28, 2017)

Im thinking along the lines of a plasma cutter........

Cheers Phil


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Mar 1, 2017)

Small update. I plugged it in to check it out.

Foot pedal controls gas flow only.
It outputs constant current, 0-10amps.

It most likely is an older jewelers/laboratory welder. No fancy pulse welding. I will back burner it for now and pick up some tungsten to play around with. It will get me interesting in micro tig and I will research how to boost it to 30-50amps and add a circuit for pulse welding. This may prove to be too cost/time prohibitive and I'll look into just buying something that will work. I would like to turn into a learning project, if anyone has any specific knowledge please let me know


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 3, 2017)

It's some kind of a spot welder I think, those caps are strapped to "dump" a charge of current quickly,  and the transformer and rectifier are too small for continuous duty arc welding.
Nice chunk of hardware though.
Mark S.


----------

